# Bulgarian: Граничи



## seitt

*Граничи***
* *
Greetings,
* *
*Please could you let me know what the meaning of **граничи** is and also the form under which I can find it in a dictionary (i.e. the ‘**аз’ (‘I’)** form.*
* *
*More** **context**:*
*Граничи на север с Румъния…*
*http://bg.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D1%8A%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%8F*
* *
All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Sobakus

It means "borders", I'm most sure. The dictionary form must be гранича.


----------



## seitt

Thank you, but I think it must be a verb here as I've just found that 'border' is гра́ница.

Where is the stress, btw?


----------



## Orlin

гранича (с нещо) = to border on sth., to have a common border with sth.
Conjugation in the present tense (the bold vowel is accented):
аз гран*и*ча
ти гран*и*чиш
той гран*и*чи

ние гран*и*чим
вие гран*и*чите
те гран*и*чат


----------



## Sobakus

Yeah, it's obviously a verb in the 3d person, hence "borders". About the stress my Russian and wiktionary tell me it's гран*и*чи.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, super.


----------



## Arath

Here's the entry in Wiktionary:

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/граничи


----------



## seitt

Thank you - very interesting link.


----------

